# SuperBowl and Sunday Evening Service- what think ye?



## saintandsinner77 (Feb 6, 2011)

I recall a church a few years back who canceled Sunday evening service due to the SuperBowl. Some Christians feel that that would be putting football ahead of God. Others feel that there is no explicit command that Christians must meet 2x on Sunday and that it is a matter between God and the Christian and that someone is not less spiritual because they stay home to watch the game Sunday evening.

What think ye? Of what persuasion art thou?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 6, 2011)

My opinion: cancelling a regularly scheduled meeting of the saints for the worship of God in honor of a 4th commandment violation is bad practice.

Now, I understand these threads become contentious and I will close it until Monday because today is the Lord's Day.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2011)

Reopened


----------



## Tripel (Feb 7, 2011)

It's year-to-year for me. Sometimes I go to a Super Bowl party instead of our evening worship service. 
Last night I went to the service and then caught most of the 2nd half when I got home. If I had a stronger rooting interest, I would have recorded it and watched the whole thing.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 7, 2011)

I was blessed after last evenings service when a recent attender, fairly new to the reformed faith, declared, "I'm so glad I came to church this evening rather than watching the Super Bowl."

This is not a matter of whether we are required to have multiple services on the Lord's Day. I is an issue of keeping the Lord's Day holy, not doing our own pleasure, but using it as a day for the care of our souls. That precludes football watching and Super Bowl parties. 

If a church regularly has second service; the Super Bowl is no reason to cancel.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 7, 2011)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> If a church regularly has second service; the Super Bowl is no reason to cancel.



I totally agree! And I am a football watcher.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 7, 2011)

WHAT! Sacrifice the worship of the elongated sphere to worship the LORD! How un-American can you get!


Isaiah 53:13


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> Isaiah 53:13



And v. 14, which speaks of taking delight in the Lord and experiencing His blessings in honoring the Sabbath!


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 7, 2011)

This thread is so depressing as it goes to show precisely how worldly and idolatrous we've become that we actually debate whether forsaking worship, rest, and fellowship is permissible. As I said in my sermon yesterday and as I'll say here, if you forsake worship for watching the Super Bowl you are engaging in idolatry. Lord have mercy upon us!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Or Isaiah 58! Seeing as how there is no 53:13.



Yeeps! You are correct, sir!


----------



## KMK (Feb 7, 2011)

Of course you have to shut down your worship service. How are you going to show the game on the big screen at the same time as the Power Point for the sermon?


----------



## ac7k (Feb 7, 2011)

Our church does not have an evening service. I attended worship in the morning, and then engaged in fellowship with believers at a Super Bowl party at a friend's house.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 7, 2011)

dannyhyde said:


> This thread is so depressing as it goes to show precisely how worldly and idolatrous we've become that we actually debate whether forsaking worship, rest, and fellowship is permissible. As I said in my sermon yesterday and as I'll say here, if you forsake worship for watching the Super Bowl you are engaging in idolatry. Lord have mercy upon us!


 
 times 1000. I'm so grateful my church kept entirely to its Sunday evening schedule and that there was an opportunity for fellowship afterwards that did not include the Super Bowl. I heartily agree with you Rev. Hyde.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 7, 2011)

Here in England, the superbowl starts on monday morning at midnight, so the problem doesn't arise.

That, and I think american football is boring. I watched a ten minute highlight package today and I didn't get all the way through.

I also watched a video of your national anthem being murdered. That was a crime beyond the pale.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't followed pro ball since coming to Christ. I just can't understand how an industry can operate almost exclusively on Sunday.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> I also watched a video of your national anthem being murdered. That was a crime beyond the pale.



Haha! Yeah, I saw a clip of that this morning. Horrendous. She's hardly the first, though.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2011)

Jack K said:


> > I also watched a video of your national anthem being murdered. That was a crime beyond the pale.
> 
> 
> Haha! Yeah, I saw a clip of that this morning. Horrendous. She's hardly the first, though.



I hadn't heard about this. I found this link: Super Bowl: Christina Aguilera Flubs National Anthem, Mangles 'Star-Spangled Banner' - ABC News


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 8, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > jfschultz said:
> ...



Sorry, "old timers" disease strikes again!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 8, 2011)

No evening service.

Game was good.

Commercials were....meh.


----------



## ServantsHeart (Feb 8, 2011)

When I get to work on monday morning I am for the most part very joyful and well rested due to the blessings and benefits of the Lords Day which refreshes me body & soul. Those with whom I work which know not the Lord are so often late or have an ungrateful attitude about their work and are tired because they filled their hours for 7 days with the pursuites of this world. 
Over a period of months never resting at least 1 day a week and neglecting the inner man, I see the negative results very clearly in many areas or their lives. 
What makes this even worse is those with whom I work who are Christians and do the same on the Lords Day,they are no different in their attitudes than those of the world with whom I work. I notice as well how easy it becomes over the years to miss worship altogether and some quit going totally as their affections are transfered like Demas to this present world. 
Also they bemoan the fact that their wifes or husbands not to mention their children either lose intrest or see no purpose for going when their spouses or parents treat it as a non essential part of their lives.

When we put even legal things before GOD in our lives we always cool in our affections for the LORD Himself and things above. Anyone who denies this is deceiving him or herself and is becoming a hearer and not a doer of GODS word and commands. A message I preach to myself regularly when the Lords Day issue comes up. Remember 1 John 2:15,16,17 since we are so very sinful and still full of corruptions is it wise to absent ourselves from any opportunity to engage in spiritual exercises for things temporal?


----------

